# #1 for '17 / #6 for season



## jekilpat (Jan 6, 2017)

Been quiet for a little while.  Same ole, same ole - got pics of a couple good 10 points and have been hung up on hunting just those deer.  After a couple of weeks or so of no shooting, the killer in me took over and I had to just go deer hunting.  I ran some cameras on green fields and didn't see much of anything for the last couple days, so I was gonna just scrap the evening hunt and run cameras.  When I got to the other end of the property to check the white oak / scrape line cameras I bumped some deer as soon as I stepped into the woods.  Since these series of ridges all work together on this end of the property, I immediately changed gears and jumped in a tree I had prepped on an adjacent ridge.  Its a really open stand of hardwoods, but the terrain is such that it funnels them right by me due to a steep hill behind and ridge plateau in front.  Sure enough, about 30 min before dark I could see him come up out of the creek and start to work the ridge headed my way.  Eventually he came cruising within about 12 to 15 yards and had no intention of stopping.  Thankfully, his hormones (AL deer) let me get away with a good bit of moving to prepare for the passing shot.  I grunted him stopped, drew to anchor, stared through to the opposite shoulder and dropped the string.  Whack! Oh crap, the sound of bone and what appeared to be poor penetration.  High on the shoulder, but luckily angling down sharply, and the arrow was stiff as he ran off, not flopping around.  He stopped about 60 yards out, stumbled around in a circle (according to Daisy and the blood) and flopped over.  I could barely make out the white of his belly from the stand and decided to ease out and pick up my little tracking dog Daisy for some practice.  The shot was a little high, but busted clean through the near shoulder and stopped low in the opposite, just wrecking everything in between.  One of the pics is of the hole through the scapula and intact broadhead recovered from the cavity.  It sure felt good just to go hunting knowing that whatever came by was gonna get some feathers thrown at it.  

48# Predator Recurve
175gr Simmons Tiger Shark


----------



## EJC (Jan 6, 2017)

Way to go! Congrats


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 6, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Jan 6, 2017)

Good job, Congrats.


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Jan 6, 2017)

Doesn't look like Daisy needs much practice.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Jan 6, 2017)

Congrats on a great season and good shot!


----------



## Dennis (Jan 6, 2017)

Good Job


----------



## Pointpuller (Jan 6, 2017)

Awesome story, shot and pics.  Congrats on the buck.  You are having a great season.


----------



## Mudfeather (Jan 6, 2017)

As you know...that high and 12 yards is ok...It sure is easy to hit high on them jokers ain't it...Congrats on a nice un!!!


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 6, 2017)

That's a nice one man! Good job.


----------



## Jayin J (Jan 6, 2017)

I likes dis.......Good job man......I'm pumped about it......


----------



## Clipper (Jan 6, 2017)

Nice buck.  That Simmons head sure did the job for you.


----------



## robert carter (Jan 6, 2017)

Good job !!RC


----------



## Barebowyer (Jan 7, 2017)

Well done.  I took some time off and been chasing other critters lately....good deal


----------



## AllAmerican (Jan 7, 2017)

Nice deer, and great shot placement.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 7, 2017)

Good deer.  Another Shark attack.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 8, 2017)

Good deer, good stuff.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Jan 8, 2017)

Congratulations! Nice buck!


----------

